# Elgin robin frame/fork paint finished



## 2speed (Jun 5, 2013)

Well i just finished buffing out the paint on my robin frame and fork i painted last week.installed the headbadge.fork,and bb races. ,probably install the tank tomorrow


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 5, 2013)

so how did you work out the head badge situation did you glue it on? looks pretty!

Nick.



2speed said:


> Well i just finished buffing out the paint on my robin frame and fork i painted last week.installed the headbadge.fork,and bb races. ,probably install the tank tomorrow


----------



## 2speed (Jun 5, 2013)

*robin*

well kinda.it wont fall off


----------



## 2speed (Jun 9, 2013)

*Robin.and shawn sweeney*

Well i had to put the robin on hold for a couple days.we had to car shows to do.and a special thanks to shawn sweeney who is going above and beyond with some specs to help me build up my fenders,thanks shawn,your a real bike guy.ill be getting back on it this week and will post some pics


----------

